# Derby



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

I've had this car for about 6 and a half years. I bought it in near Brighton, England, while stationed over there. It started life as a stock 1.1 4-speed. For the last 3.5 years, its had a 1.3 GT 5-speed on twin Webers. 
Here is is on Highway 1 in central California...


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: Derby (Biodome)*

Its current form...


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: Derby (Biodome)*

This is on its way from the UK...


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

125hp Polo GTI lump. Vrrrm!


----------



## blown020 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: (Biodome)*

I so hate you


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (blown020)*

can't wait to get that motor in the shop and going!!
more this the mk1 forum! no one comes in here!







the mods won't care haha


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

lol, I'm sure they wouldn't. I can't believe how undocumented the Derby has been since I've had it. I really should have kept more pics. At least I have all the receipts...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Biodome)*

make a new "build thread" in the mk1 forum. i did that with may 77 dasher wagon....


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (Biodome)*

Current engine pic from a generous vortex member...


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Biodome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Biodome* »_lol, I'm sure they wouldn't. I can't believe how undocumented the Derby has been since I've had it. I really should have kept more pics. At least I have all the receipts...









I've got some photos on my website. Feel free to download them, put them in your photobucket, etc. 
http://saltywayz.com/gallery/m...=8660
Your car is a real treat for the US VW scene. I miss seeing it at GTG's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (Salty VW)*

Your pictures were always my favorite of the Derby.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice to see u still have it eric.......... iv been tinkering w/ ur old caddy. someday ill bother to finish it. 


_Modified by carsluTT at 11:51 AM 12-17-2009_


----------



## dirty_vr (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (carsluTT)*

beautiful ride! probably my fav lookin vw period, right along with a mk1polo . any chance you'll bring it to Pt Reyes ol skool gtg in march(being that yer in the area)?
EDIT: guess yer _not_ in the area anymore?


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

Nope, I liked the Pt Reyes gtg that I had a chance to go to while I was out there, but no, I'm out on the east coast now...


----------



## vwjohan (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: (Biodome)*

looks nice!


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice Derby


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I can't decide if I want to run carbs or not, even using your car as inspiration isn't helping







.
Booooooooooooo to indecision!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

Damn that's nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*

just start a topic on volksforum.. atleast you won't be the only one with a derby there... you will how-ever have the nicest one...


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

Out in my garage, tied to a small pallet. I peeled back some of the plastic to look at the bolt pattern on the block for the transmission, it was killing me to know. Its the same as the spare Derby gearbox I have here! Woot! Clutch arrangement looks the same too, but unless I dig everythign out to physically try to line it up, I won't know for sure. Gonna head out to garage here in a minute to get a couple pictures, and make sure there's manifolds and whatnot. All the plastics and wiring seem to be there for sure.


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (Biodome)*


----------



## blown020 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Derby (Biodome)*


----------



## Sjon (Dec 8, 2007)

..


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

The engine is from a 6NF (or 6N2 if you prefer), so the 125hp one. Plans are for original injection, with hopefully some software modifications.


----------



## FoleE (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice I am actually looking for a GTi right now, so we'll share the same engine soon enough








I actually started a topic on your car not so long ago on CP http://www.clubpolo.co.uk/foru...62&hl= not forgotten


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

Progress.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Biodome)*

its a ARC engine code 
old one coming out








bay is striped and resprayed flat back








new one painted and cleaned up. ready for timing belt and a few other bits


----------



## FoleE (Jan 12, 2010)

Liking the bay, a friends' GTi bay- 








Will look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

Little things...
Gotta shave these down to fit Ally Cats (about 59mm bore)...








And these are temporary until I can find someone to reproduce the Ally Cat logo...


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (Biodome)*

Very nice! I e-drooled on your Derb when you were on the left coast back when I had my Polo. Quite surprised to see you are on this side now. Should we expect to see a finished product at DATB?


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

Me and Carly are undecided about whether we're going or not, good chance we will though. Doubt it'll be finished, they never are, but I almost always keep it as a running/driving project.


----------



## MsCarlyOMG (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: (Biodome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Biodome* »_Me and Carly are undecided about whether we're going or not, good chance we will though. Doubt it'll be finished, they never are, but I almost always keep it as a running/driving project.

Hmm..two 77's, sun, sand, general beachiness AND a weekend away from the city? Methinks a decision has been made


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (MsCarlyOMG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MsCarlyOMG* »_
Hmm..two 77's, sun, sand, general beachiness AND a weekend away from the city? Methinks a decision has been made









<3
Progress pic from maybe 3 weeks ago...


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (Biodome)*

Finally got around to having new, rear OEM black bumper chromed to show quality. I also had the front re-chromed so they'd match.








Off come the 225/45s (getting mounted on satin black Ally Cats in the garage at some point), and on go the softer 195/45s for daily (haha) driving.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Biodome)*

annndddd its 99% wired up as of 3 mins ago


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

Stupid injector.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Biodome)*

um yes...2 things broken in shipping...one fixed...one ordered....


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

ok, engine is in and megasquirt is wired. waiting on the injector and ecu to be here.
stock ingine cover aws about 1.5'' too high and hit the hood.
SO, i cut and ground and moved and plastic welded and drilled etc etc etc and made it fit....then the air box wouldn't fit! so no air filter.
made a custom intake tube to fit under the stock cover so it "looks" like its an OEM air box. hardly noticable unless you crawl behind the motor....more to come
























barely see the air filter in the back


----------



## blown020 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## mk216v (Jan 6, 2000)

*Re: Derby (Biodome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Biodome* »_Its current form...









Awesome.
Could you tell us more about these flares? What application are they for?


----------



## vwjohan (Dec 25, 2009)

looks good


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

The flares are fiberglass replicas of Datsun 240ZG flares, simply known as "ZG flares". They required no modification for fitment, they are pretty flexible, and were pretty easy to bend, then bolt to the Derby's contours. The standard arches have been removed, as they should be to fit these.


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: (Biodome)*

Done yet?








Can't wait to shoot this thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (GoFastChickenwing)*

waiting for a part from the UK


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

can't you just fab something?


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

I heard MacGuyver can make an injector from a ballpoint pen and a magnet.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Biodome)*

ecu is back...thats good right? and in the car now with a laptop plugged into it...


----------



## blown020 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: (GoFastChickenwing)*

Erik, I want lots of videos. Maybe you can drive/trailer/ship it back to California so we can all get a ride? I know J and few others would probably like that.

-Matias


----------



## Chrom0sexual (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

dope.


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chrom0sexual)*

...close.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Duuuuuuuuuuuuude







.
very cool.


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

Bad crank sensor.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

man, i completely forgot about this thread.
looking forward to seeing this thing done.


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Derby (Biodome)*























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Derby (morimori)*

this made my day.
i want to get my hands on of these engines


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

Drove it back from NLS today. Two weeks to get it ready for Cult, hmm. Gotta put the wheels back on, bumpers, spoiler, plates, black out rear, refinish center caps, finish the hubcentric rings, and do some paint touchup.


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

Oh, it hauls ass.:beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Biodome said:


> Oh, it hauls ass.:beer:


yes, yes it does.....


----------



## sighbat (Apr 25, 2010)

videos. nao


----------



## Doogal (May 20, 2009)

Really like this, seen a few guys putting the 1.4/1.6 16v into their Polos and Golfs and wouldnt mind doing one myself.

Love those arches too.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

erik, just saw the pics from the weekend and all i can say is hell yea!


----------



## notajetta (Nov 17, 2007)

definitely an inspiration! great looking car :thumbup:


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

Biodome said:


> ...I can't believe how undocumented the Derby has been since I've had it. I really should have kept more pics. At least I have all the receipts...


 undocumented sucks.. followed link here from mk1 forum. Glad I did. Awesome car, I love the details, but more importantly how you pulled them all together. :thumbup:

Here are some pics I took of it this past weekend. Wish I had a chance to meet you then. :beer:


----------



## BLACKLINE (Jun 6, 2009)

GOOD!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

the car looks amazing! Did you cut out rotten fenders then slap the plastic ones on?


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

yes?

Pictures from photoshoot with Jake from www.jakeaustinphoto.com for PVW.

*edit* pictures later, after pvw I guess.


----------



## Sjon (Dec 8, 2007)

..


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

bump for a great project!


----------



## SteinOnkel (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks good. 

What did you do to the frame to make it support the 1.6l? Here in Germany, the only way to go is to get a frame from Salzmann, otherwise our stupid tech inspection won't greenlight it. And the damn frames go for...oh...I dunno...2000€.


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

Tapped the block for the stock motor mount near the alternator, all other mounts are stock. Direct bolt in pretty much.


----------



## SteinOnkel (Mar 2, 2011)

Biodome said:


> Tapped the block for the stock motor mount near the alternator, all other mounts are stock. Direct bolt in pretty much.


Ah. I didn't think it would bolt in without the frame. 

Either way, it's not an option here thanks to Tech Inspection. Biggest engine I can bolt into mine is a 1.3 G40.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

i love this thing 










my son posing


----------



## donkey_derby (Dec 18, 2011)

this was my old girl, loved her to bits, forced to sell her, so my mate bought her off my, currently has a 1.4 100hp engine in her, regret selling her every day


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice car! I wish you luck with it!


----------



## QBNR32 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey guys :wave: I'm just chiming in as I am the new owner of this awesome car. She is having a little bit of work done at the moment and I'll post pics up as soon as she's ready :thumbup:


----------

